# Virginia Beach - where to fish?



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

My stepbrother has some contract work in Virginia Beach this spring and summer, so we thought we'd come down to visit him and do a little fishing.

The area seems to be prime for a wide variety of fishing spots between the bay, rivers, and surf. Would anyone care to recommend some places (surf, piers, etc.) that we may want to check out when we're down there?

I've searched the board and there seems to be a lot of choices, and the areas to try probably differ depending on the time of year. We'd be game for anything from big game (striper, blues, cobia?) to good eaters (seamullet, croaker, spot).

Thanks in advance for any pointers!
Fishhead


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

VB piers: 
Lynnhaven
Little Island pier

Jetty:
Rudee Inlet

Beach:
Sandbridge
Lynnhaven inlet

Good place to catch them cobia in the summer would be Little Island pier. Toss some lite tackle in the wash fer the pups ( tore up the sand fleas last year)..was a phenominal catch last year. 

Carry a Goctha plug set up....catchem blues and get ready fir the Spanish.

The real and fake B/W did some nice catching @ Rudee inlet.

Ya should be able to bounce the bottom (lures or cut bait) of Lynnhaven inlet ( Beach area ) for the elusive keeper flounder.

Croakers should be everywhere. Good luck!


----------



## To0C0oL (Jul 17, 2007)

Is 'Little Island Peir' the peir in Sandbridge?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

To0C0oL said:


> Is 'Little Island Peir' the peir in Sandbridge?


yep


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

heres a good place to fish..









fish right up around the rocks at the far west edge of chix (next to the amphib base,north of the far west end of Lauderdale ave.)
quite a few submerge rocks out there but, thats whata hold the fish..

good luck


----------



## Homer (Feb 11, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> VB piers:
> Lynnhaven
> Little Island pier
> 
> ...


I've been told that the Rudee Inlet jetty is off limits!?? That so??

I'll be in that area (for the first time) in mid March w/ a small group from Brigantine NJ, so I started scoping out some areas (satellite maps) to stay and surf fish, and I looks pretty good around there, as far as jetties, hotel/beach access, and marina.

Any recommendations for bait n tackles in that area?? Thank you!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Homer said:


> I've been told that the Rudee Inlet jetty is off limits!?? That so??
> 
> I'll be in that area (for the first time) in mid March w/ a small group from Brigantine NJ, so I started scoping out some areas (satellite maps) to stay and surf fish, and I looks pretty good around there, as far as jetties, hotel/beach access, and marina.
> 
> Any recommendations for bait n tackles in that area?? Thank you!


you cannot legally fish off of the jetty, but there is access to fish on the rail, by the jetty.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Homer said:


> I've been told that the Rudee Inlet jetty is off limits!?? That so??


Don't bother going to Rudee right now unless you've got a yak or a motorized vessel. Resident Specks and Pups are scattered in the inlet area, mainly by the Navy pier and the Marine Science Museum. Really, there's a great Striper fishery going on now at the CBBT (all C&R) or off the beach of Sandbridge and points south. Just follow the birds. (03/15/08) is the end of the season as far as I know. The Reds will start picking up in late April in Lynnhaven. 

I can't wait till the Pups show up in the marshes!!! 

Skunk


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Toss some lite tackle in the wash fer the pups ( tore up the sand fleas last year)..was a phenominal catch last year.


I had good luck with pups around Lynnhaven pier late in the year, or just before that pier shut down for the winter. Did you find pups were abundant earlier in the season? I've just always thought pups were hitting about the same time the big drum run. I hope you tell me I'm wrong!


----------



## Homer (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks for the info guys!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info ... not sure exactly when I'll be down, but sometime before summer.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

when will the croakers show up at rudee inlet


----------



## TheHyperStriper (Mar 16, 2008)

*Va Beach Bound*

Heybrothers and sisters, I'm real new to this site but not to the quest for the big fish. Someone, anyone from VA Beach area give me a pointer or two about whats hot and whats not as far as easter weekend. 

Headed to visit the sister in the green run area of the city and would love some insider info on just where this boat-less angler should spend the majority of my time and what you folks suggest i should be using to hook into the "line testers"?

I will be in town for 5 nice long days and if anyone in here needs a boat companion with a credit card, simply give a holler.


----------

